# Did mewing will work at 25 yo ?



## bassfreak (Dec 25, 2018)

as the title says 
btw i got a problem with this , when mewing my left side of jaw is working more intense than right even if my tongue is "centered" betwen teeth , i got teeth closed but didint use any bite force on them only "chew" with tongue


----------



## Mewcel (Dec 25, 2018)

Works for me at 23


----------



## Future Arablite (Dec 25, 2018)

bassfreak said:


> as the title says
> btw i got a problem with this , when mewing my left side of jaw is working more intense than right even if my tongue is "centered" betwen teeth , i got teeth closed but didint use any bite force on them only "chew" with tongue



*Newsflash:* Mewing probably doesn't work at all for youngsters in their mid-late teens-early 20s+, let alone young men in their mid 20s
Probably works if you are in early teens otherwise facial bone structure is almost exclusively governed by genetics and already well developed by 16-17.


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2018)

*[JFL]*


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 25, 2018)

bassfreak said:


> as the title says
> btw i got a problem with this , when mewing my left side of jaw is working more intense than right


When you mew, the muscle which works is the tongue muscle, so your whole tongue can touch the roof of your mouth


----------



## spark (Dec 25, 2018)

Mewing works at any age, though much worse compared to when you are a kid.


----------



## RationalBrody (Dec 26, 2018)

There's a guy on Reddit who saw results from mewing in his 40's. He started doing it over 10 years ago, though.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 26, 2018)

its somethng worng with my bite/teeth/tongue that i can baerly fit my tongue on roof when teeth and mouth are closed ?

BTW is there any LEGIT pics with mewing progress ? before and after


----------

